# Cat Converter Cleaner??



## jcountry (Jan 5, 2017)

Any brand of cat conv cleaner worth a darn? 

Our old Cobalt is giving a code for the cat, and I'm wondering if a bottle of that stuff may be worth a shot (vs. $300 bucks of new converter...)


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 5, 2017)

Never thought you could clean a cat...you needing to pass emissions?  If so, google how to pass emissions with running higher octane gas with some rubbing alcohol.  I know of folks that did this all the time back when I lived in California.

Problem is, as the catalytic gets more and more clogged, your vehicle will lose efficiency and your mpgs will suffer.  Honestly, $300 for a replacement isn't bad and the increased efficiency will probably have it pay for itself over the course of a year.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't need to pass emissions.   They don't have it around here.

I just mainly need the check engine light to not go off.   I have told the spouse all about the cat and how it's not a big deal-but as with pretty much everything else in married life, I have been wasting my breath.


----------



## Rivershot (Jan 6, 2017)

One day soon she will be going up a hill and the car will just be going slower and slower, next day she might not make it to the top.

 Only 2 options for a clogged CAT, replace it or gut it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2017)

Gut it
Might hear a difference in exhaust sound.  Maybe.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 6, 2017)

jcountry said:


> Any brand of cat conv cleaner worth a darn?
> 
> Our old Cobalt is giving a code for the cat, and I'm wondering if a bottle of that stuff may be worth a shot (vs. $300 bucks of new converter...)


What is the code specifically? Sometimes a specific code could be stemming from a different culprit.

Have you ever changed the rear O2 sensor?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2017)

Another vote for gutting it if no emissions...but your check engine light will probably stay on because of the sensor after the cat. Don't think you will notice a difference in exhaust note.


----------



## pavogrande (Jan 10, 2017)

Remove the bulb or power lead to it -


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 10, 2017)

You can install the o2 sensor leaving the converter in a spark plug non-fouler if it makes the engine light come on after gutting the converter.

http://esmhome.org/library/o2-sensor/o2nonfouler.pdf


----------



## chevypro1 (Jan 21, 2017)

No cleaner works. What code did it set P0420?


----------



## jcountry (Jan 21, 2017)

chevypro1 said:


> No cleaner works. What code did it set P0420?



I think so.

I reset the code and it hasn't come back. 

Someone asked whether I changed the rear O2 sensor.  I never have....  Only the upstream one, once.


----------



## chevypro1 (Jan 22, 2017)

420 mean inefficient converter. Needs to be replaced.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Feb 1, 2017)

Spend the $300 and get the warden off your back....


----------



## hdgapeach (Feb 13, 2017)

Check Jegs online and see if they have a universal replacement for your vehicle.  All I have replaced came from them and they all worked fine (no dash idjit light) and were way cheaper than quotes from OEM suppliers.


----------



## EuroTech (Feb 17, 2017)

SEAFOAM!!! and a full tank of SENOCO purple


----------

